
Ask HN: What are some good social media strategies for crowdfunding a nonprofit? - rblion
I helped found www.dharmarelief.org<p>&quot;We are calling all traditions of Buddhism to come together to make a difference during the COVID19 medical supply shortage. Our organization works with a trusted FDA-approved manufacturer to import surgical masks and distribute them to medical workers through a coalition of centers and volunteers.&quot;<p>- We have raised $280k since Tuesday with a goal of $500k. 
- We have relied on all our networks thus far to make this work.
- The other organizers involved do not really see the value of social media but I am slowly convincing them.<p>I know there are a lot of smart and experienced people who, so I am asking for your help to make a difference through this organization.<p>Thank you for your time and your experience, I sincerely appreciate it. :)
======
edmundsauto
Facebook has a product for fundraising to raise for personal needs (like
Gofundme, donations are NOT deductible), or for nonprofits (tax-deductible, I
think most 503c nonprofits are automatically eligible).

The value there is distribution -- FB makes it really easy for your passionate
donors to share across their network, both actively (inviting others to
donate) and passively (posting to the feed). (I think they also cover fees for
processing cc's, according to [0])

[0] [https://socialgood.fb.com/charitable-
giving/](https://socialgood.fb.com/charitable-giving/)

